# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verkeerd zelfbeeld - Artikels

## Den=)

Dit heeft niet echt met 0ver of 0nder gewicht te maken maar t0ch..

Volgens mensen heb ik een verkeerd zelfbeeld..
Ik wees laatst een meisje aan waarvan ik d8,, hmm.. z0 dik ben ik o0k ongeveer..
Komt een vriendin mij vertellen dat ik daar 2 of 3 x in pas (ja ho00wrr!!) ik gelo0f haar dus niet..
Maar het gebeurt steeds vaker dat mensen zeggen dat ik dunner ben dan dat ik mezelf zie..
Als ik in de spiegel kijk zie ik vet.. Andere zeggen dat mijn b0tten te ver uitsteken..  :Frown: 

Ik heb dus met een t0uwtje mijn 0mtrek neergelegt.. t0en d8 ik.. 0ngeveer dit.. Eigelijk ben ik iets dikker maar ach,, ik g0k wel 0p dit..
zat ik er dus al 20 cm naast.. :Confused:  was ik 20 cm dunner dan ik dacht..
En t0en ik met mn hande aangaf aan iemand h0e dik ik d8 dat ik was, kwam ik er dus achter dat ik daar idd 2x in k0n..

wat m0et ik n0u..?? hebben meer hier last van en h0e zie je je zelf gewo0n..?? of heeft iedereen dit..??

nja,, Dikke Z0ewn,, Den

----------


## Luuss0404

*Het ware zelfbeeld*
Wat is een positief waar zelfbeeld? Dat is een juist beeld van jezelf, zoals jij bent met al je goede en minder goede eigenschappen. Het is zoals jij jezelf beleeft in verschillende situaties. Je reageert op collegas anders dan op je partner thuis, wat logisch is. Iedereen heeft verschillende rollen in onze sociale contacten. En die rollen zijn aan verandering onderhevig. Stel je maakt promotie en krijgt een leidinggevende functie, dan verandert je rol aanzienlijk. Maar je bent wel altijd je échte zelf. Er is harmonie tussen je innerlijk en je reageren naar buiten toe. Je bent trouw aan jezelf door jouw zelfbeeld niet aan te willen passen aan de wensen van de maatschappij of aan de wensen van andere mensen. Met andere woorden; niemand kan immers altijd het perfecte plaatje leveren van zichzelf zoals dat, ten onrechte, verwacht wordt in verschillende situaties. En jij weet dat het ook niet hoeft en voelt ook niet de behoefte om daar uitleg over te geven. Jij hebt het goede gevoel dat je iets toevoegt aan deze wereld door jezelf te zijn en te geven. Je volgt de weg van je ziel. Wij zijn allemaal precies goed zoals we werkelijk zijn. 
*Negatief zelfbeeld*
Zelfbeeld, het woord zegt het al; het beeld dat je hebt van jezelf, van jouw persoonlijkheid. Men praat vaak over een negatief zelfbeeld, wat betekent dat je geen hoge dunk hebt van jouw persoonlijkheid. Er komen gevoelens van onzekerheid, angst, minderwaardigheid en negativiteit uit voort. De reden voor een negatief beeld van jezelf kan verschillende, meerdere oorzaken hebben komende uit het verleden
( verwaarlozing, mishandeling, vernedering, e.d.). Je wordt meer dan normaal gevoelig voor de goedkeuring van andere en haalt daar een vals zelfvertrouwen uit. Dit negatieve zelfbeeld komt het meest ter sprake in de media en iedereen heeft zijn eigen manier met dealen met deze negativiteit. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld in therapie gaan en daar met een redelijk positief zelfbeeld uitkomen na verloop van tijd. Of je past een vorm van zelftherapie toe. Ook op het alternatieve vlak zijn erg goede remedies te vinden om je zelfvertrouwen terug te krijgen. Helaas zijn er ook mensen die het negatieve zelfbeeld ontkennen. Daar gaat het hier over.
*Schijnwereld van incongruentie* 
Het gaat over het leven van zovele mensen die in de schijnwereld leven van een onjuist zelfbeeld. Een persoonlijk gevormd denkbeeld van degene je dénkt te zijn, in de omgang met anderen, om goedkeuring en waardering te krijgen. Zij passen zich dagelijks aan omdat ze denken dat dit van hen verwacht wordt en omdat ze denken dat ze anders niet geaccepteerd worden. Alsof dat een zodanig grote ramp zou zijn? Incongruentie is eenvoudig gesteld; het verschil tussen het zelfbeeld en zelfideaal. Zelfbeeld is de wijze waarop iemand zichzelf beleefd, zelfideaal is het beeld waaraan iemand graag zou voldoen. Dit laatste wordt bepaald door waarden uit de buitenwereld die men de zijne heeft gemaakt. Bij incongruentie is er geen overeenstemming tussen hun binnen- en buitenwereld en speelt men krampachtig een rol. Die rol is niet in overeenstemming met de werkelijkheid en een maskering van grote onzekerheid. Als zelfbeeld en zelfideaal samenvallen, is er sprake van een gezond functionerend mens. Bij incongruentie echter voelt de persoon dat hij niet deugt zoals hij is (zelfbeeld) en dat hij beter zou moeten zijn (zelfideaal). Er moet iets worden verborgen voor hem zelf en zijn omgeving, hier beginnen de problemen.
*Cognitieve dissonantie*
Incongruentie is overigens iets totaal anders dan cognitieve dissonantie. Dit is een moeilijke term voor iets wat we allemaal dagelijks mee te maken hebben, sterker nog iedereen past het wel eens toe! De theorie van de cognitieve dissonantie is ontwikkeld door de Amerikaanse sociaalpsycholoog Leon Festinger en werd voor het eerst gepubliceerd in het boek dat in 1957 verscheen. De Cognitieve Dissonantie theorie gaat over de neiging om gedrag, gevoelens en gedachten te rechtvaardigen. Dissonantie treedt op als ons gedrag onze overtuigingen en houdingen tegenspreekt. Als iemand bijvoorbeeld een trui van 300 Euro heeft gekocht en die eigenlijk zelf ook te duur vindt, zal hij naar wegen zoeken om die aankoop te rechtvaardigen. Want die trui is wel van uitzonderlijk goede kwaliteit, of héél origineel, en een soortgelijke trui voor veel minder geld zou nooit zon goede pasvorm hebben. Een ander voorbeeld is een besluit wat achteraf niet het juiste was, onbewust om te vormen naar het juiste besluit. Deze ervaren onvrede leidt ertoe dat men één of meer meningen onbewust herziet om ze meer met elkaar in overeenstemming te brengen, consonant te maken. Gewoonlijk merken anderen een dergelijk verandering van mening of houding eerder op dan de persoon zelf. Stel je verft je kamer lichtrood en achteraf blijkt de tint niet lichtrood is maar knalrood. In de dagen daarna wordt knalrood de gedurfde kleur die je altijd al wilde hebben en staat die kleur toch wel heel fris bij het bankstel. Ook de schilderijen komen nu beter uit. En in gesprekken spreek je je bewondering uit voor anderen die ook felle kleren gebruiken in hun interieur. Een mens is geneigd om nieuwe informatie in harmonie te brengen met reeds bestaande opvattingen. Dus is dit iets heel anders dan incongruentie.
*Waar komt een onjuist zelfbeeld vandaan?*
Er ligt altijd onzekerheid en de daarbij behorende angst aan ten grondslag, angst om ontdekt te worden, angst om wie dan ook toe te laten in hun innerlijke wereld. Want dan staan ze plotseling figuurlijk NAAKT in al hun kwetsbaarheid en wat als ze dan tegenvallen? Wat als ze kritiek krijgen? Wat als het tegen hen gebruikt gaat worden? Wat als ze dan moeten dealen met de realiteit? Wat als .wát als? Ja, wat dan eigenlijk? Hoe komt het toch dat deze mensen hun zelfideaal zien als het enige juiste plaatje? Gebleken is dat in het bijzonder de perfectionisten onder ons hier last van hebben. Ooit klonk er in hun hoofd een stem, een stem die negatief sprak en hun zelfvertrouwen ondermijnde. Een stem die hen deed geloven dat ze niet goed genoeg waren en waardoor ze hun uitvlucht hebben gezocht in het opstellen van een andere, in hun ogen, betere persoonlijkheid. Een onechte persoonlijkheid die hen beter tot hun recht deed komen. Waar kwam die stem zo plots vandaan?
Die stem komt uit het verleden. Van de leerkracht die zei, dat het niks met jou zou worden later. Van je vader die nooit naar jou luisterde maar wel naar zijn andere kinderen. Of van je broer die veel beter kon leren dan jij. Misschien wel van je moeder, die voortdurend kritiek op je had. Het doet er niet toe van wie de stem afkomstig was, we kennen allemaal die stemmen uit het verleden. Het verschil zit hierin: Geloof jij wat die stemmen zeggen of trek jij je eigen conclusies? Mensen die gevoelig zijn voor de negatieve lading van die boodschap ontwikkelen een gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen. Ze hebben een idee in hun hoofd van het ideale plaatje en zo willen ze zichzelf ook graag zien. Alles wat daar afbreuk aan doet, waardoor ze door de mand vallen ervaren ze als falen. Dat het niet strookt met de werkelijkheid en dat het heel veel energie kost is ondergeschikt aan de angst voor aantasting van het zelfbeeld. Sinds de komst van het internet, waarop je je op anonieme wijze kunt uitgeven voor wie je maar wilt, wordt het foute zelfbeeld steeds meer toegepast. Op het internet kun je je voordoen als een femme fatale, een vrouw van de wereld, onafhankelijk en begerenswaardig. Of als een jonge God met een snelle wagen en zakelijk succes. En waarom ook niet? Niemand die weet dat jij uitgezakt in je pyjama achter de computer zit. Een onschuldig vermaak misschien, maar voor mensen met een fout zelfbeeld nog meer reden om in hun schijnwereld te vertoeven. Ten slotte word je op het internet niet geconfronteerd met de werkelijkheid.
Niet alleen voor degene zelf is het ideale plaatje ophouden een vermoeiende bezigheid maar ook anderen in hun omgeving hebben er last van. De grootste valkuil namelijk is het feit dat de buitenwereld gauw genoeg door het ideale plaatje heen prikt. Want het wegmoffelen van je echte ik, kan wel verbaal maar uit zich niet in gedrag op lange termijn. Je kunt je werkelijk identiteit niet lang verloochenen in gedrag en houding. Zodra mensen dichterbij komen, leren ze je echt kennen en dan gaat de schijnwereld niet meer op.

Bron http://www.steldat.net/zelfbeeld.htm

----------


## Luuss0404

*Psychisch en lichamelijk zelfbeeld*
Een verkeerd zelfbeeld komt altijd voort uit je psyche maar kan zich op verscheidene manieren uiten. Iemand die anorexia nervosa ontwikkelt en niet wil inzien dat ze graatmager aan het worden is, is wel het beste voorbeeld van een foutief zelfbeeld op lichamelijk vlak. Hoewel anorexia dus wel degelijk een psychische ziekte is die doelstellingen dient, die de persoon in kwestie niet op een andere manier kan verwezenlijken. De ernst van deze ziekte toont aan waar een fout zelfbeeld toe kan leiden; een niet met de werkelijkheid kloppende overtuiging met destructieve gevolgen. Andersom komt ook voor; iemand draagt veel te veel aan gewicht mee maar vindt zichzelf in het foute zelfbeeld een slank persoon. Deze mensen zijn oprecht beledigd als iemand hen beschrijft als mollig of dik. Een foutief zelfbeeld kan veel psychische pijn opleveren. Sommige mensen gaan hier heel ver in, zij gaan daad werkelijk geloven in hun ideale plaatje. Uit men dan kritiek op gedrag of houding die niet strookt met het plaatje dan worden zij tot diep in hun ziel beledigd. Zij zijn er inmiddels wérkelijk van overtuigd dat ze het ideale plaatje zijn. Deze mensen hebben vaak het gevoel dat iedereen tegen hen is. Ze zijn niet voor reden vatbaar als iemand probeert hun ware aard te laten zien door een spiegel voor te houden. Dit wordt als grove kritiek en belediging opgenomen en meestal zal deze persoon niet meer welkom zijn in hun leven. Het vormt immers een bedreiging voor het plaatje dat zo krampachtig in stand wordt gehouden. Deze extreme vorm kan er toe leiden dat deze mensen vaak verhuizen of van baan veranderen, het plaatje mag niet teveel worden aangetast immers. Voortdurend vergelijken en afgeven op anderen hoort daar ook bij, het leidt de aandacht af van hen en laat het plaatje meer glanzen. Maar ook op andere fronten heeft het gevolgen, wat te denken in een relatie? De schijn op houden in een relatie is bijna onmogelijk en je loopt hoe dan ook tegen de lamp. Daarbij ook nog dodelijk vermoeiend. Buiten het feit dat het volstrekt niet eerlijk is ten opzichte van je partner. Hoe kun je een volwaardige relatie aan gaan en daarin jezelf presenteren als iemand anders, die je duidelijk niet bent? En wat te denken van mensen die nooit intieme relaties aangaan om zo het schijnbeeld maar op te kunnen houden voor zichzelf? Zij gaan zelfs nog een stap verder. Deze mensen ontzeggen zich verschrikkelijk veel van al het mooie wat een ander mens te bieden heeft. Ze stagneren als het ware op het gebied van de lessen die ieder mens leert met het aangaan van intieme relaties. Namelijk de levenslessen over jezelf! Hun wereld wordt op deze manier heel klein en alles wat te dicht bij komt brengt hun volledig van slag en is bedreigend, want dan wankelt het kaartenhuis van hun zelfbeeld.
*Heb jij een fout zelfbeeld?*
Waarschijnlijk weet je dat wel van jezelf. Als je diep in je hart kijkt dan weet je of jij je herkent in bovenstaande beschrijving. En je kunt nu eenmaal niet je ware aard laten verdwijnen, in bepaalde situaties wint die aard het altijd van jouw gemaakte zelfbeeld. Je bent moe van het constant alert blijven om jouw verkeerde zelfbeeld in stand te houden. En jij voelt je alleen ontspannen wanneer je in je eigen omgeving bent zonder dat je op je hoede hoeft te zijn. Hieronder volgt een zelftest om te bepalen hoe het zit met jouw zelfbeeld. Als je bij de volgende 18 vragen meer dan 6 keer JA antwoord, dan mag je aannemen dat jouw zelfbeeld niet strookt met de werkelijkheid.
1. Ben je onzeker over jezelf, voornamelijk in de buitenwereld?
2. Voel jij je alleen thuis echt ontspannen?
3. Voel jij kritiek als een persoonlijke belediging?
4. Vind jij jezelf nooit goed genoeg?
5. Verdedig jij je regelmatig ongevraagd ten opzichte van anderen?
6. Is zelfspot niet echt aan jou besteed?
7. Voel jij je ongemakkelijk of zelfs aangevallen als men rechtstreekse, normale vragen stelt over jouw gedrag?
8. Heb je het idee dat jij je anders voor moet doen om geaccepteerd te worden door anderen? 
9. Ben je finaal van slag als er iets door jouw toedoen gebeurt wat volstrekt niet in jouw ideale plaatje past?
10. Vind je de mening van andere mensen zo belangrijk dat je daar tegemoet aan komt, ook al ben je het er in je hart niet mee eens?
11. Heeft het bij jou een hoge prioriteit om op andere mensen de juiste indruk te maken? 
12. Vraag jij je vaak af wat de buurvrouw, een collega of willekeurig, wie dan ook, wel niet zal denken van jou? 
13. Kun je uren blijven piekeren over een, in jouw ogen, onterechte kritiek of opmerking?
14. Word je kwaad op jezelf als je het idee hebt dat je gefaald hebt bij het in stand houden van je ideale zelfbeeld? 
15. Ben je in gezelschap zonder intimi, die het plaatje bevestigen, vaak gespannen?
16. Ben je perfectionistisch aangelegd? 
17. Dicht jij je eigenschappen toe die je in werkelijkheid niet bezit?
Heb je de gewoonte, voornamelijk bij derden, de aandacht te vestigen op de minder goede eigenschappen van iemand anders? 

Bron http://www.steldat.net/zelfbeeld.htm

----------


## Luuss0404

*Het verkrijgen van het juiste zelfbeeld*
Hoe krijg je nu weer contact met je ware zelfbeeld? Dat lijkt een moeilijke opgave, vooral voor diegene die al jaren in de schijnwereld vertoeven. Maar er is heus wel een manier om weer dichtbij jezelf te komen. Vergelijk jezelf eens met anderen waarvan jij denkt dat hun zelfbeeld aardig klopt. Wat zie je? Wat valt je op in vergelijking tot jezelf? Hier kun je al veel van leren als je er voor open staat. Je zou zelfs nog een stapje verder kunnen gaan; Vraag aan de mensen die van jou houden of die jou goed kennen of zij denken dat jouw zelfbeeld correct is. Let wel op, dit kan heel confronterend werken en je moet hier wel klaar voor zijn. Mocht dit teveel van het goede zijn, ga dan de confrontatie met jezelf aan! Begin eens in volstrekte eerlijkheid al je goede eigenschappen te noteren. Vraag jezelf steeds af of je die eigenschap echt bezit of dat je die zou willen bezitten(!) Noteer nu al je minder goede eigenschappen zo eerlijk mogelijk. Neem nu je minder goede eigenschappen eens onder de loep; zijn ze echt zo erg of horen die gewoon bij jou en heeft iedereen recht op mindere eigenschappen? Kijk nu voor de zekerheid nogmaals naar je goede eigenschappen; bezit je ze werkelijk of heb je ze lichtelijk overdreven richting het ideale plaatje? Onderstreep nu datgene waar je trots op bent. Oké, daar staan dan nu jouw eigen, unieke eigenschappen die bij jouw persoon horen! Proficiat, dit ben jij echt! 
*Je mag zijn wie je bent*
Zie in dat ieder mens goed is precies zoals hij in werkelijkheid is! Dus ook jij bent precies goed. Kijk eens lang in die spiegel en accepteer dat iedereen kwetsbaar is, deal met je zelfbeeld en begrijp dat ook jij gewoon mens bent. Met goede kanten en minder goede, maar altijd uniek en altijd waardevol. De wereld, jouw wereld, vergaat niet als jij je presenteert zoals je echt bent. Het is vreselijk zonde om zoveel energie te steken in wat je juist NIET bent! Steek de energie in wie je werkelijk bent. Een mooi en uniek mens. En zoek de zelfspot in jezelf! Lach eens om al je gekke en leuke eigenschappen die jou ‘JIJ’ maken in zijn uniekste vorm. Als je in ieder geval kunt toegeven aan jezelf en wellicht aan de dichtstbijzijnde mensen dat je zelfbeeld toch niet in de juiste verhouding staat tot de werkelijkheid dan heb je de eerste stap gezet! Waarom zou je, je hele leven een schijn op moeten houden? Wie dien je daarmee? Zéér zeker niet jezelf en ook niet je omgeving. Het is zo’n verademing om niet de schijn op te houden maar gewoon vanuit jezelf te leven. Dit betekent dat je in herkenbare situaties vaak anders zult gaan reageren. Dat kan best heel spannend zijn! En waarschijnlijk spannender voor jou dan voor de andere mensen in die situatie. Maar de eerste keer dat je bijvoorbeeld antwoord: Nee, sorry daar heb ik geen zin in, zal een overwinning zijn op jezelf. Dan heb je pas echt een fantastisch gevoel over jezelf, door gewoon simpelweg jezelf te zijn! Mocht je het heel moeilijk vinden in het begin dan kunnen een aantal zinnen helpen om een ander duidelijk te maken dat je het echt meent.
Vaak zijn de simpelste zinnen het meest afdoende:
“ Ik heb begrip voor die mening, maar ik denk er anders over” 
“ Ik vind het een leuk idee maar ik pas, misschien wil ik wel een andere keer”
“ Bedankt, maar daar doe ik niet aan mee, daar voel ik mij niet prettig bij”
“ Ik kan niet want ik heb andere plannen”
“ Dit is niet aan mij besteed”
Natuurlijk hoef je deze zinnen niet speciaal te gebruiken, je eigen antwoorden zijn net zo goed, mits het maar eerlijk is tegenover jezelf.
Vooral het herhalen van deze zinnen als mensen opnieuw beginnen om je ergens toe over te halen, wat niet bij jezelf past, werkt uitstekend. De kracht van herhaling zorgt ervoor dat het kwartje valt. Meer hoef je ook niet uit te leggen, één van deze zinnen is afdoende. Ook al denk je, jezelf opnieuw te moeten verdedigen, door meer uitleg te gaan geven, niet doen! Wij hebben allemaal recht op ons eigen IK, je hoeft je niet te verdedigen, je hoeft geen extra uitleg te geven zodat jij denkt dat die ander begrip heeft voor jouw beslissing. Het zou je niks moeten uitmaken of de ander er begrip voor heeft, het is jouw beslissing en daar heb jij je redenen voor, dat moet genoeg zijn. En wat als je dan eens kritiek krijgt? En wat als je dan eens tegenvalt in de ogen van iemand anders? Belangrijker is dat je niet tegenvalt in de ogen van jezelf! Dan ben je jezelf en beslis jij alleen of je daar iets mee kunt of het naast je neerlegt. Misschien kun je het de eerste keer moeilijk naast je neer leggen, maar oefening baart kunst! En dan komt er ook een tijd dat jij je niks meer aantrekt van wat anderen van jou vinden. Dan ben je trouw aan jezelf en heb je de schijnwereld voorgoed verlaten! Je haalt dan je schouders op als iemand het niet met jouw mening eens is en laat jezelf en die ander in zijn of haar waarde. Ten slotte is elk mens anders en heeft elk mens recht op het invullen van zijn of haar leven in overeenkomst met je ziel. Daar word je gelukkig van! Het levert energie op, die je anders kwijt zou zijn aan het instant houden van het plaatje. 
Typerend is dat mensen in jouw omgeving die al een juist zelfbeeld hebben, vaak de mensen zijn die jij als sterk en zelfverzekerd ervaart. Misschien bewonder je ze zelfs voor hun onverstoorbaarheid op dit gebied. Gewoon door zichzelf te zijn! Mensen met een correct zelfbeeld staan sterker in hun schoenen dan degene die een onjuist beeld hebben over zichzelf. Aangezien hun innerlijk overeenkomt met de boodschap die ze naar buiten afgeven komen ze niet gauw voor verrassingen te staan. Ze kennen hun zwakheden en hun sterke kanten en komen daar ook voor uit. “ What you see is what you get”, duidelijker kan het niet. De buitenwereld heeft van jou dus hetzelfde beeld als van wie je in werkelijk bent. En zo hoort het ook!

Bron http://www.steldat.net/zelfbeeld.htm

----------


## Luuss0404

Verkeerd zelfbeeld bij jonge meisjes
20 Februari 2007
Psychologen luiden de noodklok
WASHINGTON - Te veel jonge meisjes groeien op met een totaal verkeerd zelfbeeld. Oorzaak zijn erotische muziekclips op tv, meidentijdschriften, de steeds sensueler wordende kleding en reclames. Dat blijkt uit een vandaag gepresenteerd Amerikaans rapport.

Stringetjes voor 9-jarigen, Bratz-poppen - strak in de make-up - met minirokjes, visnetpanty's en korte topjes, of de meidengroep The Pussycat Dolls die zingen „Zou je niet willen dat je vriendinnetje net zo heet was als ik?" Het is slechts een greep van het arsenaal aan invloeden die jonge meisjes dagelijks op hun brood krijgen, uiteraard gestuurd door een ingenieuze marketingmachine. Psychologen waarschuwen dat deze pikante boodschappen schadelijk zijn voor jonge meisjes omdat zij zichzelf gaan zien als seksuele wezens, in plaats van mensen met veel belangstellingen, talenten en identiteiten.

Eetstoornissen, een laag zelfbeeld en depressies zijn volgens het rapport van de Amerikaanse Psychological Organisation de gevolgen die de marketingmachine op de tere kinderzieltjes hebben. Er wordt volgens hen misbruik gemaakt van het feit dat kinderen veel aandacht willen en nodig hebben en zich graag aan anderen conformeren.

Er dreigt een generatie te ontstaan met jonge meisje die een verknipt beeld hebben van vrouwelijkheid en gender-identiteit. De psychologen pleiten ervoor dat ouders hun dochters niet als minivolwassenen kleden met korte rokjes en blote buiken. Ook zien zij graag dan ouders producten te kopen die een positief beeld van vrouwen promoten en met kinderen te praten over tv-programma's, films en clipjes, de websites die kinderen bezoeken en de tijdschriften die zij lezen.

Praten met kinderen over alle ranzige troep die ze zien en lezen heeft geen zin. De invloed van wat ouders vinden is niet van belang voor kinderen, enkel die van de vrienden en de media. Als ouders iets afkeuren is dat enkel een reden om het wel te doen. Het enige dat helpt is ze in ieder geval thuis te behoeden voor die troep. Dus niet alleen laten internetten of tv kijken. En als alle ouders dat doen komen ze ook bij vriendjes er niet mee in aanraking.

Bron: Telegraaf.nl http://www.proud2bme.nl/parents/Zelf...eerd_zelfbeeld

----------

